# new fish. help



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

I just put a true perc into my 60 gallon, with LR. He is just kind of swimming in one place near the top of the tank, is he alright? I gave him a tiny bit of food and he ate it. Please help :shock:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

He doesn't seem to be in ill condition to me if he is eating well.:squint: Try to monitor for a few more dyas and keep us updated. Feeding habits often will help you identify any signs of something wrong.

Good luck.


----------



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks for the reassurance. I'm new to saltwater and still don't know what to look for. FYI the percula is swimming throughout the tank now, but still near the top. I read that clowns are middle to bottom swimmers, what's up with that :?:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I've had clowns before and they stay on the bottom where anemones are situated. It might still be adapting. When was the clownfish introduced to your tank?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

he might be just scared and stressed.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

i have a maroon clown who used to do the same. now he swims everywhere, top, middle, bottom. he's most likely just adjusting to the new tank. as long as he's eating i wouldnt worry at all


----------

